# Got the Big 8



## bedge7767 (Nov 30, 2012)

I took my nephew Austin hunting and he got the big 8.  I have pictures of him for 3 years.  This is his first deer.  He killed it in Elbert County on November 24.


----------



## hunter nathan (Nov 30, 2012)

congrats lil man!! this deer has some amazing character! nice eye guards too!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is a hoss!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats to you both! Awesome


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 1, 2012)

nice


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats to both of you! I have been hunting Elbert County for a while now , and I think it is getting better and better.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2012)

Fine fine buck. Congrats!


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats to the young man!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 1, 2012)

God Job on that buck.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 1, 2012)

Great deer.


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## quinn (Dec 2, 2012)

Real nice congrats!


----------



## creekbender (Dec 2, 2012)

Yall score him jim ?


----------



## bedge7767 (Dec 2, 2012)

No not yet.  We will when we get him back from Hugh.  I'm guessing around 115 to 120 his beams are kind of short but he is 18 inside with 9 inch G2


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

Tell him Congrats!!! Way to go!!! Wall hanger for sure!!!


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats to both of you what a good deer


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like ole Austin did pretty good. Congrats


----------



## seeker (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the perfect symmetry.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats to Austin on a great buck! Way to go!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats to you both!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 4, 2012)

Wonderful buck that young man got.  Congrats to him.

Hoss


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Dec 7, 2012)

That is an awesome Buck!!! Congrats too you both.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 9, 2012)

Great deer, incredible first deer, good for you guys!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice congrats


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------

